# Happy Birthday Chris



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wanted to wish a Happy Birthday to Chris (Cincy Cichlids)


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ditto. I hope it is a good one. Try to take it a little easy tonight. OK?


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Happy B-day Chris. Hope you have a good one man.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Thanks guys! I just got back from Cumberland.. went camping down there and did some fishing.. it was a good time..but I caught more sun than fish  haha. Can't wait to go back down there and do some striper fishing!


Chris


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ohhh. I love fishing for strippers. :heh:


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

They're fun to catch.The best bait for those are ones.


----------

